

4K-ing hell Will your shiny new Ultra HD TV actually display HD telly? - awjr
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/01/20/feature_4k_confusion_over_specs_and_standards/

======
awjr
My own take on 4K/UHD is that it will allow me to get a cheap 39" display.
Nothing more.

I think the 'debacle' over the move to HD, the vague standards and the more
recent 3D TV push has stayed my hand on upgrading my TV until this all settles
down, probably by the end of 2015.

